# West Point Lake Info.?



## cpgt0105 (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone out there with some decent expericence duck/goose hunting West Point Lake?  

I know little more than it's location, so any and all info. would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 3, 2009)

for sure not enough ducks to drive from atlanta.
We went last sun and did not see a bird.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 3, 2009)

cpgt0105 said:


> Anyone out there with some decent expericence duck/goose hunting West Point Lake?
> 
> I know little more than it's location, so any and all info. would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.




Not much going on down there.

I'd look at Oconee or some of the other lakes in the state.


----------



## Dean (Dec 3, 2009)

*Wpl*

I wouldn't recommend going in 'blind' - odds are you won't find any ducks. There are a spots where you might see ducks but you need some first hand knowledge. I have killed my share of ducks /geese on WPL but I have also had 'birdless' mornings......in the early years it really wasn't that difficult to decoy in geese on WPL. 

I would take a look up the River going towards Franklin.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hunted south of Glover's creek saturday morning, no luck


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 3, 2009)

Dean said:


> I wouldn't recommend going in 'blind' - odds are you won't find any ducks. There are a spots where you might see ducks but you need some first hand knowledge. I have killed my share of ducks /geese on WPL but I have also had 'birdless' mornings......in the early years it really wasn't that difficult to decoy in geese on WPL.
> 
> I would take a look up the River going towards Franklin.



I was gona say try the south end of the lake because they aint on the north end thats fo sho, The dependable tried and tru hole south of glovers creek has a busted beaver Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and it has no water in it and there was not a bird in it sunday, theres usually at least one come flyin out of that swamp in previous years.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 3, 2009)

i would try sinclair or juliette first. still low numbers on juliette though- 3 times as many hunters as birds. still better than west point though. and even if you do go to west point, south end will be empty and your best bets will be the backs of creeks.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 3, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> for sure not enough ducks to drive from atlanta.
> We went last sun and did not see a bird.



We hunted 4 mornings last week and never fired a shot. Did see a few woodies and 6 teal never any good shot ops. The river is now back at flood stage today...plenty of water for them.


----------



## cpgt0105 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Allatoona?*

Is Allatoona worth a shot?  Any info.?


----------



## buckfever33 (Dec 3, 2009)

West Point not worth the time or the fee for the core permit


----------



## Jaker (Dec 3, 2009)

some friends i know that hunt there, hunted opening week, and did not fire a shot in 2 mornings. they only saw a handful of wood ducks and no big birds. from my spring and summer fishing on the lake, i can tell you that it sure doesn't look very ducky. it has red clay banks, and almost no vegetation in and near the waters edge. hope this helps.


----------



## EON (Dec 4, 2009)

No birds that I've seen, haven't fired a shot yet either.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 4, 2009)

they are all worth a shot, get out there and see for yourself.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 4, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> they are all worth a shot, get out there and see for yourself.



That is very true. You don't know if you aren't out trying.


----------



## Dux (Dec 7, 2009)

cpgt0105 said:


> Anyone out there with some decent expericence duck/goose hunting West Point Lake?
> 
> I know little more than it's location, so any and all info. would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.



I posted a thread on trading hunts. If you find ducks, let me know what you think


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 7, 2009)

Dux said:


> I posted a thread on trading hunts. If you find ducks, let me know what you think



Have you lost your ever lovin mind??


----------



## Dux (Dec 7, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> Have you lost your ever lovin mind??



what you mean?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a local thang


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 7, 2009)

Hershey21 probably knows as much about WP as anyone. PM him he's a good guy. Don't tell him I told you though


----------

